# Pre-Employment Medicals



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I've accepted a position in Dubai, and agreed a contract with a start date of 1st May. The company insisted that I undergo a full medical in my home country as part of the joining process (at my own expense), which I have done, but they keep asking for additional medical tests/details which seem to me to be excessive. For example, I submitted a copy if the results if my last smear/PAP screening and they asked me to undergo another, even though it was only a year ago (and standard Uk practice is every 3 years). I think I've managed to convince them to accept it after advising that even s private clinic has told me it could take more than 3 weeks to get results back! They've now asked for a GP report based on some info which was on my medical file regarding weight loss (even though I was weighed as part of the medical!) Has anyone else has to go through anything like this, and does it hold up the whole process? (I've been told not to resign until I get the go-ahead from HR) it's actually causing more stress than the whole move!!!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

They are most likely doing this as a pre-screening for the medical tests needed for a residency visa over here.

Here's an outline of what is tested (oh and they will also want to be sure you're not pregnant if you're single); 

Medical test in Dubai


If they can get you checked before incurring the costs of your travel, it's less risk for them, that's all.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pregnancy check is only done for certain visa classifications. I know maids but unsure of which other ones but a quick search will pop up which women will have to do that.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for this. have arrived in Dubai so good to know what is expected


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can totally empathise with you there. I got given a huge medical form to complete which was way more than the standard UAE medical. I completed it and submitted the results and then every couple of days after that I would get asked to do extra tests. it got frustrating because I kept having to take time off work and like you I hadn't been able to resign at that stage.

I think if they had asked me to get all the required tests done at once it would have been a lot easier. Because of the timescales I had to to private (it was over Xmas too in the uk so everywhere was on a go slow) and I wasn't prepared for the extra spend.

But it is worth all the hassle. when I finally got approved it was the best moment. I'd already written my resignation and although I love my job in the uk I couldn't wait to hand it in and start my new life. All i can say is have lots of patience. the end result will be worth it


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

gemsy62 said:


> I can totally empathise with you there. I got given a huge medical form to complete which was way more than the standard UAE medical. I completed it and submitted the results and then every couple of days after that I would get asked to do extra tests. it got frustrating because I kept having to take time off work and like you I hadn't been able to resign at that stage.
> 
> I think if they had asked me to get all the required tests done at once it would have been a lot easier. Because of the timescales I had to to private (it was over Xmas too in the uk so everywhere was on a go slow) and I wasn't prepared for the extra spend.
> 
> But it is worth all the hassle. when I finally got approved it was the best moment. I'd already written my resignation and although I love my job in the uk I couldn't wait to hand it in and start my new life. All i can say is have lots of patience. the end result will be worth it


Gemsy62,

Thanks for the reply...its a bit reassuring to know that I'm not the only one who finds it a bit OTT! I just want it all approved so I know everything is moving forward! (my house is up for sale so would be comforting to know I've cleared the medical check!)

And regarding the pregnancy test, I was asked to provide one (although I am married, and not applying to be a maid, or housekeeper or any of those categories...so it was definately nothing to do with the visa!) I assume this is just the company looking to ensure they are not bringing someone over who is going to be off on maternity a few months ointo the job!:juggle:


----------

